# owners manual



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

ok since i bought my spec from a private dealer i dont have a owners manual. my question is to get one what should i look for. they make a seperate owners manual apart from the reg sentra? i need spec v if that is possible. someone let me know what your spec came with


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

no one gonna help me out?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

It's all in one manual with the various model lines in separate chapters (when necessary).


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks alot


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Check on ebay, I needed one for my moms '93 Sentra and found someone selling the owners manual and maintainence book in a factory fold out case for about $20. The manual is for a few different car models including the Sentra so I'm not sure about one for your specific model car. Good luck with you search!


----------

